# Bioluminescent animals for the vivarium...



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok so the good news is I've Identified a few possibilities here...the bad, I don't think I've found a source for any of them yet ;( Also I have done minimal research on whether they would truly be suitable viv candidates or even Legal. Meaning they may be toxic and/or invasive in some way or just not survive. I am not covering fungi as that has already been discussed in multiple threads.

I found one type of freshwater bacteria- Vibrio albensis I can't speak to wether it is safe, or would even survive in a vivarium though. Any further info would be appreciate for this or any species listed (or not listed)

A terrestrial tropical snail- Quantula striata, also known as Dyakia striata 
Wiki article- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantula_striata

Latia neritoides is a species of small freshwater snail.
Wiki article- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latia_neritoides

New Zealand Springtail (collembola) species (May be found in Europe or Russia also, possibly other glowing species out there) - Anurida granaria (here is a website about them- http://www.byteland.org/bioluminus/geo.html ) I don't think the author wants to be contacted about acquiring them. So please respect that.

Several earthworm species- Here is an abstract of a paper listing several species... http://resources.metapress.com/pdf-preview.axd?code=v004k852hj751168&size=largest
It seems one species from the southern US can glow. It is Diplocardia longa. It can be up to 60 cm in length. 

More Insects- For now I'll just post this general list. I'm looking into specific species like the springtail species mentioned to determine potential in a vivarium... If anyone can offer further info on specific species and their suitability that would be great 

"Perhaps the most well-known terrestrial bioluminescent organisms are the fireflies, beetles of the family Lampyridae. Some phengodids (railroad worms) and elaterids (click beetles) also luminesce in yellowish green colors. Some flies of the family Mycetophilidae (fungus gnats) can create luminescent web-like structures to trap prey, and there are a few species of Collembola (springtails) that can be seen glowing in forest soils at night. These few families, however, make up the only luminescent insects on the planet. In addition to the insects, both centipedes and millipedes have been found to bioluminesce"

Here is a new forum for people interested in bioluminescent animals...
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...rfD8Cg&usg=AFQjCNEammZ19tc5HK7X4D27ABpJKQytAw

Here are a few other sites with information on bioluminescence...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bioluminescence
http://www.quantum-immortal.net/physics/biolum.php
http://www.lifesci.ucsb.edu/~biolum/
http://www.photobiology.info
http://www.photobiology.info/Viviani.html

Anyways I just thought I'd throw all this out there. I know a lot of people here work in the pet trade, for zoological and botanical organizations, and in the sciences and may hove knowledge bout this stuff or even sources, or know where to find sources for importing. I'd love to see our vivs glow if it is possible to find, buy or import any safe and legal non endangered animals for those purposes then I encourage people to do it


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok I'm stupid... I forgot these easy to get animals that fluoresce. While not true bioluminescence I think they are worth posting about.

Glofish... GloFish® Fluorescent Fish Video which I was going to try in my desert viv with the glowing background and blacklighting but never got around to. Maybe a good viv choice a long with the axolotls below especially with Uv or actinic LED lighting

And these amphibians... GFP (green fluorescing protein) axolotls (I think these need a black light) 

I am also interested in other animals that fluoresce without true bioluminescence that are legal and obtainable. So any ideas there please post. Feel free to post pics of any generally "glowing" amials too 

In the spirit of things that glow here is a site with products and "news"...
Glow in the Dark News | The Glow Company


----------



## nicolerc (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm pretty sure there is a native species of springtail (or other similar tiny bug) that would work. We studied them in one of my entomology classes.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

nicolerc said:


> I'm pretty sure there is a native species of springtail (or other similar tiny bug) that would work. We studied them in one of my entomology classes.


It wouldn't suprise me to learn of glowing springtails in the USA. Perhaps we need to get out there at night and flip some rocks over and dig through some leaf piles with no flashlights  Anyone with night vision goggles needs to get on this pronto!

Also anyone with EU connections could probably get some of these and culture them. Of course they should get any permits needed and do it legally if they attempt it.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Interesting stuff, thanks Dave.
My son really enjoyed the Glo-Fish.

Now, if I can just talk wifey into that Scorpion.

John


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Personally, bioluminescent or not you won't find any snail (that I've introduced anyway) in my vivs


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Personally, bioluminescent or not you won't find any snail (that I've introduced anyway) in my vivs


After the impact they had on my darklands production I'm inclined to agree in most cases. If many of the eggs they laid before I got the snails under control to the point most eggs survived would have hatched and morphed out I would of been drowning in darklands froglets there for awhile 

But for a glowing land snail that is of larger size(and easily removed) or one contained in fresh water that isn't to harmful to plants or spreads like a plague, I'd make an exception. Especially in a tank where I'm not concerned with frogs breeding.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

if you are willing to use a UV light... scorpions glow quite well.. .

Ed


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ed said:


> if you are willing to use a UV light... scorpions glow quite well.. .
> 
> Ed


Personally for fish, I would...I will actually. But I'm not big on scoropions or spiders. I'm not a fan of the axolotls because I don't like the way they look with the gills...with no gills just basically looking like a typical sally or newt I'd like them. 

On a personal level I'm more looking for things that could coexist in a dart or gecko vivarium as food, janitorial agents, and/or incidental inhabitants that wouldn't bother the frogs, but I welcome suggestions of any animals that glow or fluoresce for the benifit of all


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

I suggest a trip to PA and a search near 3 mile island


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Dendro Dave said:


> Personally for fish, I would...I will actually. But I'm not big on scoropions or spiders. I'm not a fan of the axolotls because I don't like the way they look with the gills...with no gills just basically looking like a typical sally or newt I'd like them.
> 
> On a personal level I'm more looking for things that could coexist in a dart or gecko vivarium as food, janitorial agents, and/or incidental inhabitants that wouldn't bother the frogs, but I welcome suggestions of any animals that glow or fluoresce for the benifit of all


A true transformed axolotl is very uncommon (and turns into a terrestrial species), artificially transformed axolotls using thyroxine need to be continually dosed or else they have problems shedding and will die. Maybe JohnC can add some more to this if you are interested. 

Ed


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ed said:


> A true transformed axolotl is very uncommon (and turns into a terrestrial species), artificially transformed axolotls using thyroxine need to be continually dosed or else they have problems shedding and will die. Maybe JohnC can add some more to this if you are interested.
> 
> Ed


Ya that was always my understanding, but I haven't heard of artificially transformed ones...actually I've always wondered what the ones sold are supposed to transform into. Never bothered to find out. But I would be interested in a GFP (green fluorescing protein) axolotls that has transformed and still retains the effect definately....Probably not one I have to dose artificially though. Others might be.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Dendro Dave said:


> Ya that was always my understanding, but I haven't heard of artificially transformed ones...actually I've always wondered what the ones sold are supposed to transform into. Never bothered to find out. But I would be interested in a GFP (green fluorescing protein) axolotls that has transformed and still retains the effect definately....Probably not one I have to dose artificially though. Others might be.


Basically it looks a lot like one of the duller colored tiger salamanders. 

Ed


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 9, 2010)

I think you'll have better luck concentrating on bioluminescent bacteria and fungi.

I've cultured Vibrio fischeri. It's easy to culture and quite luminescent. Here's a few links to fungi:

Foxfire: Bioluminescent Fungi

Panellus stipticus

Bioluminescent Mushroom


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ed said:


> Basically it looks a lot like one of the duller colored tiger salamanders.
> 
> Ed


Does it retain the glow?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Web Wheeler said:


> I think you'll have better luck concentrating on bioluminescent bacteria and fungi.
> 
> I've cultured Vibrio fischeri. It's easy to culture and quite luminescent. Here's a few links to fungi:
> 
> ...


Do you think vibro fisheri would survive in a viv?...and would it be safe? 

I'm already planning on trying every fungi I can that glows and is easily obtainable  I posted a source for fox fire in one of the glowing mushroom threads awhile back, along with sources for panellus and Omphalotus nidiformis (Ghost Fungus)


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Dendro Dave said:


> Does it retain the glow?


Off the top of my head, I haven't heard of anyone forcing one of the gfps to metamorph so I can't answer that question. JohnC or Mike Shrom may have heard something so they may be better to ask.. 

Ed


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ed said:


> Off the top of my head, I haven't heard of anyone forcing one of the gfps to metamorph so I can't answer that question. JohnC or Mike Shrom may have heard something so they may be better to ask..
> 
> Ed


Ah ok, I'm definitely familiar with Shrom, not sure about John..but if neither chime in I'll try to remember to locate and ask them. I did a quick search to find the info...got nothing about morphed gfp axolotls. It if is there it is likely buried in other info.


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 9, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> Do you think vibro fisheri would survive in a viv?...and would it be safe?


I don't know. I've only cultured it in Petri dishes using artificial media. If you had a culture, you could experiment with other natural media to find something that might support it or just stick with fungi.


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Great thread. I would love to have some glow in my pdf tank.just need to figure out what can survive in the tank and not bug the frogs. Do you need a u.v. light to see the glow of these animals?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

RentaPig311 said:


> Great thread. I would love to have some glow in my pdf tank.just need to figure out what can survive in the tank and not bug the frogs. Do you need a u.v. light to see the glow of these animals?


Not the bioluminescent ones (like fireflies, or fungi), they produce their own light but the ones that fluoresce naturally (like a scorpion) or because of an inserted gene (like glow fish and axolotls) need to have an active light source to absorb then re emit the light at a different wave length. I believe they do this with most light sources, and they even do it in the day, but it is more visible in the dark especially with lights like UV black lights and actinic lights because they emit only a few wavelengths of light and/or ones that are at the edge or just outside our visual spectrum, where with white light the "glow" gets washed out by all the other wavelengths of light reflecting off the animal and the environment.

This is different from Phosphorescence because objects that do that, continue to emit light after an active light source is removed. I am unsure if any animals or plants are truly Phosphorescent, though I know the term has been applied to some bioluminescent organisms incorrectly at times. Looking into Phosphorescent animals now


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 9, 2010)

RentaPig311 said:


> Great thread. I would love to have some glow in my pdf tank.just need to figure out what can survive in the tank and not bug the frogs. Do you need a u.v. light to see the glow of these animals?


A lot of things fluoresce under U.V. light, but this is not luminescence. Something that is luminescent doesn't need any other electromagnetic (light) source to produce its own light.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Dendro Dave said:


> Ah ok, I'm definitely familiar with Shrom, not sure about John..but if neither chime in I'll try to remember to locate and ask them. I did a quick search to find the info...got nothing about morphed gfp axolotls. It if is there it is likely buried in other info.


Axolotls in the U.S. rarely metamorphose. It's my guess that the genetics are a little different in other countries since they have been line bred for years. I hear more about metamorphosed axolotls in Europe and Australia. Out of thousands of axolotls I've produced I've only heard of about 5 that have metamorphosed. None of them were gfp.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Michael Shrom said:


> Axolotls in the U.S. rarely metamorphose. It's my guess that the genetics are a little different in other countries since they have been line bred for years. I hear more about metamorphosed axolotls in Europe and Australia. Out of thousands of axolotls I've produced I've only heard of about 5 that have metamorphosed. None of them were gfp.


Bummer, of course even if they did meta morph with the gfp and still glowed there is a potential ethical issue if you are inducing it, or even encouraging it thus shortening the life of the animal for your own purposes (If what I've read about them living shorter lives after the change is true). I don't see why that would be an issue if the change occurred naturally and through no encouragement. If it is gonna live even only a few years, it would still need a home.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

some millipedes will flouresce under uv. they have husbandry requirements similar to pdfs. i plan on ordering a few from bugs in cyberspace once my viv is up and running.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll be working on a trans-genetic red eye (green trees and pacmans too) next year that will glow. They should be awesome. That degree in molecular biology I'm working towards has it's perks.


----------

